# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Dokimi ftp

## DiGi

....

----------


## jabarlee

Φίλε DIGI, μόλις τώρα δοκίμασα το ftp σου. Συνδέθηκα μεν, είδα τα περιεχόμενα, αλλά ούτε να κάνω upload κατάφερα, ούτε download. Δεν ήτταν θέμα permissions, απλά το Link ήταν πολύ κακό και η μεταφορά κόλλαγε στα 0 KB. Μόνο κάτι bytes θα δεις στο upload σου από εμένα...

----------


## geomanous

Den poly einai up o server sou Digi, etsi?
Meres prospatho na syndetho kai tipota...
mhpos symbainei tipota allo?

----------

